# ER Tech jobs in Phoenix area?



## JackC83 (Jan 8, 2011)

I really like the idea of moving to Phoenix, AZ... just wondering if there are any ER-Tech jobs in the phoenix area?

I just recently passed my EMT-B class.


----------



## DogPoundMedic (Jan 13, 2011)

*Phoenix*

I have worked in a few different ERs in the past and the techs are usually have a few different certifications. Many are phlebotomist (draw blood) now how they were trainied I am not sure on. I know some went to a school just for that, coulnt get work then went to an ER to work at. I am sure some were hired by the hospital as a tech and jsut spent some time in the lab doing blood draws. 
Another skill they like you to have is to know how to perform a 12-lead ECG. That skill can be learned in a few hours but ERs upon hiring will train you on that. It would be a suggestion to find a phlebotomy class then apply. you will get lots of practise in blood draws in a busy ER. 
Also you will be doing CPR, transporting patients to the admitted rooms with in the hospital. Lots of just odds and ends jobs around the ER like stocking supplies. 
I worked as a medic at an ER when there was no tech they would pull a medic and make them the Tech for the shift. All and all its not a bad way to start out working in a Hospital. Hope that helps.


----------



## JackC83 (Jan 17, 2011)

Should I take an EKG Interpretation course? 

How long are Phlebotomy classes?


----------



## DogPoundMedic (Jan 17, 2011)

Not sure how long either are, but if you get a medic license, you can work in an ER and make a decent ammount more than a tech in an ER. Yes, you are also doing more work but its not a bad deal. A tech works alot, in an ER almost like the bottom of the barrel there(not to put any techs down) as a medic you not quite the lowest. Hope I helped


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 17, 2011)

DogPoundMedic said:


> Not sure how long either are, but if you get a medic license, you can work in an ER and make a decent ammount more than a tech in an ER. Yes, you are also doing more work but its not a bad deal. A tech works alot, in an ER almost like the bottom of the barrel there(not to put any techs down) as a medic you not quite the lowest. Hope I helped



Some places medics get hired as just another Tech, so it's not like that everywhrre


----------



## JackC83 (Jan 17, 2011)

By Medic you mean Paramedic... right? I don't have a Paramedic certification yet...


----------



## helimedic39 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jack, I lived in Phoenix for 6 years. I work as a flight medic. I can tell you it is very difficult to get an ER tech job in the greater Phx area. I couldn't get hired even with 11 years as a medic from a busy system. They almost all require that you be a paramedic. Almost all require you have experience as an ER tech prior to applying. That is the only reason I was not able to get a part time job. Never worked in an ER before.  Which poses a problem unless you've already worked in another state. Hopefully this helps out a little bit. Good luck


----------



## helimedic39 (Jan 19, 2011)

I left the state because of lack of opportunity for good growth. If you don't mind working on an ambulance, there are only 2 major ones. Southwest Ambulance and PMT ambulance. I would recommend that route. It at least gets your face into the hospitals, and as you become a regular face, you might have better luck.


----------



## JackC83 (Jan 19, 2011)

helimedic39 said:


> I left the state because of lack of opportunity for good growth. If you don't mind working on an ambulance, there are only 2 major ones. Southwest Ambulance and PMT ambulance. I would recommend that route. It at least gets your face into the hospitals, and as you become a regular face, you might have better luck.



My problem is my driving record is spotty. By July,... the only things on my record will be a 10mph speeding ticket, and a following too close ticket. So I have a hard time believing any of the ambulance companies would hire me.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jan 19, 2011)

Most companies have hiring guidelines but they are seldom set in stone. Managers are always on the look out for that person who may not quite fit the criteria but gets a chance because they are the right fit for the department.  I can tell you first hand how our managers have allowed people that fell outside the hiring criteria onto the ER floor. 

 Much of the negative job seeking advice floating around out there is generated by people who either missed something during the application process,could not sell themselves when it came time to interview or just plain never put in the effort required for whatever reason to get a well sought after position. Not preparing and failure to put in the extra effort is usually the culprit and sadly it has left many applicants in the dust. Unlike fast food you will need to work hard and beat out whats likely to be some very well qualified competition. 

 These days just filling out an application and showing up for an interview are long gone. Applicants especially for a popular position like an ER tech need to put in extra effort to be as well informed about the position and how things work at that particular hospital. Every ER manager has a different style and it helps to know how that ER works and if you will fit the "culture".

 In our ER there are usually 200+ applications even for on call positions with the large number of EMT's seeking work the good jobs in the field are also likely to have many more applicants than positions. Apply if you meet the minimum requirements then learn how to prepare for that interview. You may only get one chance so don't blow it by following poor interview advice offered by people who have yet to achieve a well sought after position. People mean well but I have seen some horrible advice offered up so proceed cautiously. Do your homework,never say never and good luck!


----------



## helimedic39 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Jack, although you may have some points, these companies allow a certain number. Not sure what it is. The only major thing they won't allow employment is with DUI's or wreckless driving. Don't quote me on this, but you may be able to have up to 8 points on your license and still get a job. It's worth a shot. Either they will say yes or no.


----------



## JackC83 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok... is it true that if you work your way up to Paramedic, your driving record plays a much less vital role?


----------



## helimedic39 (Jan 20, 2011)

That all depends on where you are working. In AZ, the highest level of care needs to be in the back of the ambulance with a patient. Therefore you don't really drive. So in a sense, yes that is true. Other states, that work a dual medic system, clearly it would be a major factor.


----------



## JackC83 (Jan 21, 2011)

You said that its extremely hard to get into an ER-tech job... are there other jobs in Phoenix area hospitals that are somewhat related, that might be easier to get into,... that might act as a sort of "foot in the door" approach?

For instance in PA, I saw some jobs for Patient Care Assistant. There were no current openings for ER-Techs full time... but I would gladly work as a PCA (requirements seem to be only to have AHA BLS), until an opening occurred for ED/ER tech. 

Are there similar jobs at Phx area hospitals, that I can work at while I attain additional certification, and related experience?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2011)

PCA is probably a floor tech. I worked that position when I lived in ABQ. Not as fun as ED tech but you will learn about various disease processes and the way things are done in a hospital. Plus you can float to various floors sometimes which is kinda fun


----------



## JackC83 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, from what I saw... PCA's (at least in PA) only require BLS.


----------



## Journey (Jan 21, 2011)

In AZ you'll need at least 120 hours + CPR to take the written with proof of your practical skills to be a CNA.

To be a PCT, you need CNA and a certificate from a training program which can be between 10 - 20 weeks in length depending on whether you go PT or FT. 

Hospitals want CNAs with proof of certification or higher in order to meet approval by CMS. In a hospital, any PCA or CNA must meet the Federal minimum for training which is at least 75 hours. EMT training is usually not accepted except for CPR.  An EMT might be able to work under a different job description in the ED but may not be able to float to other areas without the appropriate patient care certifications.

Good luck finding these jobs since many new grad RNs are still keeping their positions until they are hired as RNs which may take awhile.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 25, 2011)

Journey: most PCT positions here (southern Orange County/So Cal) only require an EMT/BLS CPR Cert...  (my g/f worked on Ortho-Trauma with only her EMT/BLS Cert) 
and thats on various floors.. i recently applied down here for a few PCT positions at the local hospital (med/surg, Ortho-Trauma..) 
even though a few positions do require an EKG Class, or just passing their EKG interpretation test... Taking an EKG class if possible will make you more desirable..

there are quite a few positions open at least in Southern CA, but there are also QUITE a few applicants as well... 

My recommendation is taking a few classes at your  local community college..
EKG, ACLS, PALS.. (although you wont be using the last two much, its still more to put on your resume) 

I also hear Phlebotomy Cert helps out quite a bit too (which i hope to take in the next semester or two) 

it usually takes a semester (here at least) plus whatever clincal internship you have to do on the weekends


----------



## Journey (Jan 25, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> Journey: most PCT positions here (southern Orange County/So Cal) only require an EMT/BLS CPR Cert...  (my g/f worked on Ortho-Trauma with only her EMT/BLS Cert)
> and thats on various floors.. i recently applied down here for a few PCT positions at the local hospital (med/surg, Ortho-Trauma..)



There is not a specific certification for PCT in California and the requirements will depend on what invasive procedures the job description entails.  There is also not a state requirement to have the EMT cert to work in a hospital but you might be hired because of it with the assumption that you know something about patient care. Many ARC volunteers have also been hired with a CPR card and by their experience in helping people.  Medical Assistant is also not a hospital recognized certification. Some jobs my have you do OJT such as for some "titles" of PCT.  In some facilities such as Kaiser and UC, they may require you to have the CNA and the additional training for a PCT that does invasive procedures such as phlebotomy, IVs and foleys.  If you are a PCT in dialysis, you will need the training and the certification test. A PCT that is classified as a Patient Mobility Tech may have a 6 month OJT period which is also common for Ortho and psych PCTs.  

Also in California along with a few more states, the national phlebotomy cert test or something similar may be required. Calfornia also requires a state issued phlebotomy certificate now.  There are steps to it from the 140 hours for initial to 1040 hours for the next step. There may also be one more after that.

There are a couple of nursing forums with CNA/PCTs sections if you want more information. The California BON also has a good section for the certification levels.  For the phlebotomy cert in California:
https://secure.cps.ca.gov/cltreg/pt_certinfo.asp


----------

